# Root only mounting read only on first reboot

## MarkCu

I'm setting up a new system - fresh install on clean disks.

I'm following the install guide from here

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

I've used this guide for two other systems with no issues.  This time...

All's fine with the disk setup, and I proceed to the first reboot.

All looks ok at first.  Then I get some messages about mdev, then:

```

Activating mdev

Skipping module load; no modules in the ramdisk!

```

The somethign about scandelay, and then quickly a bunch of error messages scroll by - too quick to read.

I get a prompt, but hostname's not set:

```

This is (none).unknown_domain (Linux x86_64 3.6.11-gentoo)

(none) login:

```

I can log it as root, but I quickly realize all's not well.

Root is mounted readonly.  I can fix with

mount / -o remount,rw

Then get all my other partitions with:

mount -a -o remount

But the system's not in a good state.  It definitely looks like the init process has been

truncated.  Since root wasn't mounted rw, I get no logs to parse to debug.  So I don't 

know what those error message were that scrolled by during init.

I've gone ahead and removed my references to my raid setup (I don't need it for boot).

Still no dice.

My stage3: stage3-amd64-20130130.tar.bz2

fstab:

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/vg/usr       /usr                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/portage   /usr/portage            ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles  ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/home      /home                   ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/opt       /opt                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/tmp       /tmp                    ext2  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/var       /var                    ext3  noatime         1 2

/dev/vg/vartmp    /var/tmp                ext2  noatime         1 2

```

Kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/Z1QHzsdD

dmesg from the boot:

http://pastebin.com/yZP2wPAZ

The init script inside initramfs:

http://pastebin.com/PJm3scSb

I've noticed messages here in the forums regarding udev/mdev changes that have

been trouble.  Problem is I don't know enough here to know if this is what's affecting me.

Any pointers appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark

----------

## Hu

That appears to be a very generic initscript with quite a bit of cruft.  Please post at least some of the error messages.

----------

## MarkCu

The initscript is straight from genkernel:

genkernel --install --no-ramdisk-modules --lvm --mdadm initramfs

As for the logs - I'd love to see them too.  They scroll by too fast for me to see, and

since root is ro, no logs.

I guess I can edit the init script and add some user prompts to pause at certain places...

--Mark

----------

## MarkCu

Well, I'm closer.

I set: 

CONFIG_DEVTMPS to N

and set:

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

And now it at least boots, and mounts everything correctly.  It's all not perfect 

there's more errors regarding the "tmpfs" etc, but at least I can now see the errors in the log

files, and debug.  

I've no idea about the differences between the two above, just set them to match

an already existing system that works...  

--Mark

----------

## MarkCu

Replying to myself.

From /var/log/messages:

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y is required in your kernel configuration for this version of udev to run successfully.

This requires immediate attention.

ERROR: udev-mount failed to start

Ok, so my solution's not right even though it got me further.  I'll try both DEVTMPS=y, and TMPFS=y to see how that works...

--Mark

----------

## MarkCu

FYI, solved by building my kernel with the options listed here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7228126.html?sid=a9fb7dcb17d56ed4461010b9a44e8c5d#7228126

Maybe something to add to the installation guides.  These seem to required now in the

kernel....

--Mark

----------

